# Some Controlled Hunts Cancelled



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Just an fyi for anyone that has a controlled hunt permit. If you were drawn for a hunt on federal land, they have cancelled the permits for the time being and the land is closed due to the Federal shutdown.

Talked to someone last night who was turned away at the gate on Monday at Ottawa. Controlled permit had been cancelled. I got drawn for Ottawa for the first time starting next Monday, but it doesn't look good. 

If you have a controlled hunt coming up, you may want to check it out and see if it is still open.

PS. This is not a rant against the government, just a warning to other hunters who may be preparing for a hunt that won't happen.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the warning. That stinks. My wife has a Ravenna ladies hunt at the end of the month. Hopefully things will be back up and running by then.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Called DOW. They confirmed that Ravenna, Plumbrook, Ottawa, etc. will be closed for hunts during the shutdown.

Hopefully it doesn't last.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I got an email from them today, they will be shutdown until the feds make a deal.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Talked to the guy at plumbrook and he said its a go.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Yep. Ravenna is back on he table for my wife Saturday.


----------

